# News Guidelines



## ffemt8978

The following has been brought to our attention, and we ask that all members help us prevent this from becoming a problem here.

The posting of a complete news article, which is copyrighted by its author, on this website may be a violation of the copyright law, unless you obtain express permission to post it here.


*It is generally permissible to quote portions of the article, and include a link to the original article. This will be our guidelines for any news article posted here.*

The Community Leaders will edit any posts that do not meet this guideline. If you have any questions, please let one of us know.

Thank you.


----------



## ffemt8978

Just wanted to bring this to everyone's attention again, since we're seeing a lot of complete news articles being posted here.

As a reminder, all copyrighted material must comply with the Fair Use Principle.


----------

